# Beaufort Hunt, Autumn Hunting Cap?



## Sparkles (20 September 2011)

Random post yet again....does anyone know how much their cap fee is for Autumn hunting at the moment? 

[Not had luck getting in contact yet that's all....I shall ring when I'm back in home tonight though!]


----------



## bounce (20 September 2011)

You will really need to get hold of the secretary.  Busy days with the Beaufort are by invitation only I believe, and that can include autumn hunting days.  It may have changed since I visited them though.


----------



## Sparkles (20 September 2011)

I did use to hunt with them for the last 2 or 3 seasons, but it was with my old work yard so I never had to sort out the cap fees as they were covered for me. Thursday country isn't normally too busy so was hoping to ring and see if I could come for a day again as I'm just in the area for one this week that's all  Thanks though, I'll give him a call tonight soon as I'm home, I just can't ring till I'm back so thought I'd put a hopeful post up to see if anyone on here knew at all.


----------



## huntley (21 September 2011)

I think you will find there is no Cap during September.


----------

